# Finding Flatmates without Dubizzle



## Saz100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello everyone!

So, I've accepted a job in the Dubai:clap2: but looking for a room is proving difficult!

Im scouring Dubizzle every day for something in JLT or Dubai Marina, but nothing mentions anything about what the flatmates are like. I'm in my early 20's and want to live with other sociable expats but have no idea where to start.

Is there a website other than Dubizzle that I should be looking on?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Let's please keep this thread only about information regarding places to look for potential roommates and not make it a way to find roommates. The latter would be against the forum rules.


----------



## Saz100 (Apr 18, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Let's please keep this thread only about information regarding places to look for potential roommates and not make it a way to find roommates. The latter would be against the forum rules.


That's fine, I'm not looking to find flatmates here. Just tips/advice and a nudge in the right direction!


----------



## Leendert (Jun 27, 2013)

Sort of in the same position (although my company I work with will actively help me in finding housing and give me temporary accomodation, so that takes the immediate pressure of things). I am eager to find out about everybody's tips and tricks.


----------



## kapsalonkid (Apr 1, 2012)

Did anyone ever find a good method of doing this in Dubai? I'm looking for people that want to share an apartment in JLT.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

kapsalonkid said:


> Did anyone ever find a good method of doing this in Dubai? I'm looking for people that want to share an apartment in JLT.


From my experience, dubizzle is your best bet.. you can easily judge from the ad whether it was posted by an agent or an individual.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

kapsalonkid said:


> Did anyone ever find a good method of doing this in Dubai? I'm looking for people that want to share an apartment in JLT.


Just be aware that technically sharing is illegal. Without permission from the landlord you or the the people who aren't named on a tenancy contract are subletting and an owner can kick you out immediately if they find out and just keep your money. It's happened to at least two of my friends.


----------



## kapsalonkid (Apr 1, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Just be aware that technically sharing is illegal. Without permission from the landlord you or the the people who aren't named on a tenancy contract are subletting and an owner can kick you out immediately if they find out and just keep your money. It's happened to at least two of my friends.


Yikes.

I am more so interested in finding someone that I can go into the lease with so we'd both be on the contract. 

There doesn't seem to be any obvious place to post on Dubizzle to say something like "I'm in my mid-twenties and looking for a roommate with similar interests, living habits etc.". In the US, most people I know have used craigslist to accomplish this, but no such thing here in Dubai.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

kapsalonkid said:


> Yikes.
> 
> I am more so interested in finding someone that I can go into the lease with so we'd both be on the contract.
> 
> ...


Choco answered your question..............:der:


----------



## kapsalonkid (Apr 1, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Choco answered your question..............:der:


I'm asking if there is a forum or place in Dubai to find a person who is looking for a roommate. I'm looking for ideas other than Dubizzle. 

The information Chocoholic gave me is definitely helpful, but doesn't answer my question directly.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

kapsalonkid said:


> I'm asking if there is a forum or place in Dubai to find a person who is looking for a roommate. I'm looking for ideas other than Dubizzle.
> 
> The information Chocoholic gave me is definitely helpful, but doesn't answer my question directly.


Due to the nature of your question the answer was "Just be aware that technically sharing is illegal." So you will not find a forum etc. Local networking will get the info you require but for certain you can have only one name on the Ejari and if you are not a relative as defined by the Dubai Government rules you will be deemed as illegal sharing. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Due to the nature of your question the answer was "Just be aware that technically sharing is illegal."


For the avoidance of doubt there is not thing as 'technically illegal'. Its illegal. There is no grey area.

But not always rigorously enforced


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

kapsalonkid said:


> I'm asking if there is a forum or place in Dubai to find a person who is looking for a roommate. I'm looking for ideas other than Dubizzle.
> 
> The information Chocoholic gave me is definitely helpful, but doesn't answer my question directly.


I'll clarify my answer, just to make it crystal clear. Sharing with someone you are not related to, or married to is illegal - therefore there are no sites advertising as such. As has been said, you can only have ONE name on a tenancy and Ejari contract, therefore anyone else staying in the property is doing so illegally.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, now that you've been scared by the above posters, the truth is that Dubizzle is the only feasible site to find flatsharing situations. The other option is through word of mouth among your coworkers and peers.

And before you are too scared, most young western expats your age will be sharing. Half the Marina is flatsharing. I've known scores of people who shared for years without any problems. And that's among western expats. Sharing accommodation is a fact of life for lower earning low skilled expats. As for the actual legality of the situation I've heard everything from it's legal in certain areas (like the Marina) but not other areas, to that it's legal to share with people of the same gender (sharing with opposite gender is definitely illegal though plenty still do it without any issues), it's legal as long as you have the landlord's permission and so on. So it may be illegal, it may not be depending on the circumstances, and the reality is that the authorities really don't care as long as it isn't an overcrowded flat of male labourers in a "family" building. Three western expats sharing a three bedroom flat in the Marina or JLT or TECOM is very low on any inspector's priority list. 

If you are ever kicked out of an apartment the worst that will happen is you are....kicked out. You will not be arrested or sent to prison. Most flatshares operate on a monthly rental arrangement so you won't even lose much money either. 

In my 10 years in the UAE I think I've met maybe 2, possibly 3 people who were kicked out of a flatshare. And that's out of the hundreds and hundreds of people I've known who shared villas or apartments.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No need to go off the deep end really. Was just explaining why there are no flat sharing sites and the potential consequences, as sadly it has happened to a few friends and pretty recently, so just things to be mindful of. Of course people share. The point is, so long as the landlord is aware and things are being done on the down-low, it's not much of an issue.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Julius Smith said:


> there are a lot of people there who are looking for a flat.


Did they find it or did it manage to stay hidden ?eep:


----------



## Redindxb43 (Mar 1, 2015)

No there isn't most people do it by word of mouth however tenancy contracts are usually in one name only not two as sharing is illegal. ( what Choco said)


----------

